# anything wrong with putting tower speakers on the TV stand?



## dannieboiz (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there anything wrong with putting tower speakers on the TV stands?

my TV is actually hung on the wall, speakers are mythos one towers. Thinking about getting a 75" media console and placing the towers on top of the console. Cosmetically I think it might look ok, maybe even better than on the ground since my TV is hung a little higher and the speakers will be elevated to almost match the TV


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you want tower speakers away from the wall at least a foot but sometimes that's not possible. Are they rear ported?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You would also want the tweeter to be about ear level as well.


----------



## dannieboiz (Apr 18, 2010)

Speakers aren't ported and I see no difference in sound weather I push it against the wall or a foot and a half away. 

Tweeters on the other hand would be at ear level only if I'm standing. it'll end up being 3 ft or so above the ears 8 - 10 ft away from sitting area.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

dannieboiz said:


> Speakers aren't ported and I see no difference in sound weather I push it against the wall or a foot and a half away.
> 
> Tweeters on the other hand would be at ear level only if I'm standing. it'll end up being 3 ft or so above the ears 8 - 10 ft away from sitting area.


I would say that is too high...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree it's quite high, what is the shelf made of as vibration may be an issue.


----------



## dannieboiz (Apr 18, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree it's quite high, what is the shelf made of as vibration may be an issue.


I have not picked one out yet but it'll be all wood. most likely plywood. The speaker itself is not a very large by design. I can see where a large array of 6.5" or 8" speakers can be problematic. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-LMeRG4Eb0tb/p_735MYTH1/Definitive-Technology-Mythos-One.html


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

It is important to have the tweeters near ear level. The closer to the speaker that you sit, the more important this is. I would also be concerned with the tower not being on a firm surface.


----------



## dannieboiz (Apr 18, 2010)

MikeBiker said:


> It is important to have the tweeters near ear level. The closer to the speaker that you sit, the more important this is. I would also be concerned with the tower not being on a firm surface.


Sounds like this is not very favorable to most, I might scratch it off and get a small cabinet and sleep better at night.


----------



## buildsafire (Nov 10, 2013)

I would definitely not recommend having the tweeters that high above seated listening level. I second that, as well as the safety/Isolation of the speakers on a TV Stand... Good luck! Sorry for reiterating what has already been stated, but I do think that you would be sorry you set it up that way.

Sent From My S4 Via HTS App


----------

